# Koop Kampagne



## Tripleh84 (22. November 2012)

Hi,

hab die Such Funktion genutzt! Find nichts dazu 

Suche Koop games in der man die Kampagne zu zweit durch zocken kann.

Z.b. F.E.A.R. 3, Serious Sam 3 ect.. 

Gibts da was? Sollte nicht von 1889 sein..


----------



## Aggrotyp (22. November 2012)

ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass du shooter co-ops suchst. da fällt mir doch sofort boarderlands ein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. November 2012)

Borderlands, beide Teile.
Bei BF3 sinds Einzelmissionen, also nicht wirklich die Kampange ...


----------



## sunsonic (4. Dezember 2012)

Aggrotyp schrieb:


> ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass du shooter co-ops suchst. da fällt mir doch sofort boarderlands ein


 
Ja...das Spiel Boarderlands kann ich auch nur empfehlen...ich spiele es schon seit Monaten


----------

